# Breeders Check Ins



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I just finished a really rewarding exchange with my breeder. He was just checking in on Oso, as he's done several times throughout Oso's development. He watched some of our videos gave us great feedback and invited us to come hunting with him in South Dakota in a couple of years time, if Oso takes a liking to it, which he's pretty sure he will. 

If we did this, Oso could actually go hunting alongside his mom and dad (how fun!) 

We are quite a distance away from our breeder which limits our ability to physically connect with him. I was just wondering _What your relationship with your breeder has been as your puppy has grown?
_

Our breeder has a simple website, but he updates it with photos of Oso's brothers and sisters (Oso's up there too) and it's fun to keep track of them and see how they are growing up. He just let us know that one of Oso's brothers won a dock jumping contest - what fun!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Relationships with your Breeder*

I send pics once in a while, yestgerday i emailed her to tell her how happy i am with Laszlo, he's perfect and i really mean it!
Not a digger/chewer/spazzer!

I hardly get to experience the Zoomies i hear about.....


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Our breeder never once checked in to see how everything was going or anything. I'm very happy with Jake and I know the breeder breeds for hunting purposes. My husband surprised me with Jake so I wasn't involved in the selection process and it was a rushed thing. Thank god everything worked out well. Jake was also the last puppy left but in my eyes, he is absolutely PERFECT and I tell him all the time those other puppies missed out on a whole lotta love and he got the best deal!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

L2L,

I just finished sending an email to him right before I signed on to the forum! So funny! I really do appreciate his interest, it's nice to know he wants to remain involved any way he can : )

That is such an amazing offer! What a great experience that would be for Oso to see his parents again and learn from them as well! 

P. told me about their brother as well! I never considered dock jumping but I think that would be a great sport for little Otto. I started searching the internet for more info on it. 

I hope to hear some updates on their sisters! I've never been that into communicating via email/forums/facebook but since Otto it has been such a great resource/support and a convenient way to keep in touch!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I talk to him a few times a year,either phone call or email. Let him know how the dogs are coming along. If I have a question over training he always responses with a very detailed answer. 
He guides upland hunts with his vizslas. My family has gotten to hunt over his dogs, with ours included.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I keep in touch with both my Dane breeder and my Vizsla breeder. I have called twice since we have had Boris and she is always delighted to hear how he is progressing.

They are showing his litter sister at the Windsor Championship show next month and as that is very close for us we are going to meet up.

I think that good responsible breeders are always pleased to hear how their pups and doing.

I sold a yound horse that I bred (3rd generation and the end of my line) last year and I am so delighted when they call or text me that he has won. They just emailled me a load of photos this weekend. I just love to hear from them. It certainly takes the pain out of parting with them when you get new owners like that.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We also keep in touch with our breeder. She has helped us through some tough "puppy times" with Pippa and LOVES seeing pictures and video. I do wish that she checked in sometimes, rather than just us checking in, but perhaps that is me being a bit high-maintenance...

When we were looking into breeders, we found a wonderful one in Louisiana. She was a responsible and ethical breeder on every single level. She actually holds "family reunions" a couple of times a year and invites all the puppies (from past litters) to come back and visit (and they host a big barbecue, etc.). She would have been top on my list except it was a bit too far...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hotmischief,

It's great to get your point of view (as it always is) but specifically in this instance! I appreciate the breeder's perspective. I've worried in the past that I may have contacted our breeder too often. He never gave me that impression, but I had never been through this process before so I wasn't sure what was "the norm" (if there was one!)

It's nice to hear that you guys _enjoy _ updates, that they put you at ease! 

Pippa, 
our breeder helped us out with the "puppy times" as well! Mostly the nipping stage! I was so freaked by it that I thought we had a potential bad egg! Turns out I was WRONG! But he helped me through it and I was extremely grateful!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I just wanted to share my experience with Pacsirta's breeder in Hungary. I have him on my FB site. He inquires about Pacsirta often and asks how I like her and how she's doing. I post pictures of both of my girls and tag him and his partner in some of Pacsirta's pictures. They absolutely love it. It is really exciting to see Pacsirta's brothers and sisters post their pictures on the breeder's site, too. I recently befriended Pacsirta's dad (he has his own FB site), and the owners were very happy to see Pacsirta's pictures and read about her adventures. I'm not a huge fan of Facebook, but in this case it is a really great invention!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Boris's breeder was so helpful when he had an allergy issue and wrote me with some helpful suggestions.

Last week I took him to Windsor Championship Show for the breeder to see - and they were delighted with how he is turning out. They had his mother and sister with them so that was nice - although he is now bigger than both. He was so excited and tried to jump all over his mother - boy did she put him in his place  

They also post pictures of the litter that the new owners send them on their website which is always interesting.

I did ask her if she was going to let his mother have another litter - no, as she only bred this litter as she wanted another bitch to work and show. Also, although the puppies were expensive, she said she didn't even break even as she just wanted to give them a good start in life.

This is the sort of breeder that I really approve of - and she only wanted to breed to improve the standard of the breed.


----------

